# UTPNCM 2020/2021



## Moon (24 Jul 2020)

Hello everyone,
I started to look into utpncm. I am looking for any information and suggestion for people that took this path before.
Where can I get information  about the requirement and selection process?
I currently have 48 university credit .

Here are some quick question I have
- Does your university credit requirement for application needs to be in the same university program you will be applying for?
-  is every university eligible?
- how you know what are the elligible bachelor for each trade?

Thank you


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jul 2020)

Your local Base Personnel Selection Officer (and their staff) can provide you with up to date information on all these questions.


----------



## Moon (24 Jul 2020)

You are right and I am already in the process of contacting them. Everything seems a little bit slower in these time.

I am also looking for any personnal experience and advice


----------



## winds_13 (24 Jul 2020)

Moon, first you should read CANFORGEN 093/20 CMP 048/20 130730Z JUL 20 - CALL FOR APPLICATIONS - 2021-2022 OFFICER PRODUCTION PLANS FOR TRAINED REGULAR FORCE NCMS.

The CANFORGEN has the information on eligibility requirements for the program, including links for the Entry Standards (ES) for each trade (on the ES sheet, ensure you look at the UTPNCM portion).

If you don't have access to a DWAN terminal, I recommend downloading the "Canadian Forces" app, which offers links to the CANFORGENs.

Contact your BPSO soon as you can to discuss with them but you should come as prepared as you can.


----------



## Moon (24 Jul 2020)

Thank you,
I read the canforgen.
Only thing the MOS id entry specification or any entry standard seems unavailable even on dwan. 

I am the only one having this issue?


----------



## Cardinal177 (26 Jul 2020)

Moon said:
			
		

> Thank you,
> I read the canforgen.
> Only thing the MOS id entry specification or any entry standard seems unavailable even on dwan.
> 
> I am the only one having this issue?



Go the DPGR website on DWAN and under the first tab you’ll find the entry standards of all CAF occupation s and under UTPNCM you’ll find which degree is preferred. 

Which occupation are you interested about?


----------



## Moon (28 Jul 2020)

Good afternoon,

I went on the DPGR website this morning.

I am looking over multiple trade:

Health care administration
Logistic Officer

Nursing
Pharmacy

Unfortunately there is no SIP scoreboard yet on DPGR.

Any advices?

Choice of university? Personnal experience? Anything is welcome.


----------



## Lockwire (2 Sep 2020)

It doesn't matter if there is SIP or not, apply for what you want I would say. And since you can put 3 choices anyways for trades you can play the game. Of course that means that you might have 3 part interview for each trade? I mean like 1 interview but each application is scored individually inside the 4495 E form I think.

You can apply for any university in Canada but I have been told that location now plays an important part because of the budgeting so they don't have to post you to another area which comes with full posting benefits...


----------



## Drallib (2 Sep 2020)

Lockwire said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if there is SIP or not, apply for what you want I would say. And since you can put 3 choices anyways for trades you can play the game. Of course that means that you might have 3 part interview for each trade? I mean like 1 interview but each application is scored individually inside the 4495 E form I think.
> 
> You can apply for any university in Canada but I have been told that location now plays an important part because of the budgeting so they don't have to post you to another area which comes with full posting benefits...



Are they still sending people to RMC and if so is that their preference?


----------



## Drallib (3 Sep 2020)

How's everyones file going so far?

I sent mine up through the CoC abour a week ago. I still have 3 university courses to complete by December (Macroeconomics, Principles of Marketing, and Business Ethics).


----------

